# It's Coming! It's Coming!



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey moved The Abi-One out of her winter home today!!! Spring can't be far away!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YOU say!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> YOU say!


_I_ Say too!! 60 degrees? Please let this not be a tease! Come on Sunshine! Come on Spring! Come on warm breezes!! We need ya!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

It is kinda here already. Kinda being the key word. We have been teased with good temps, but the rain is here today.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It snowed last night. In Seattle. Spring. Right.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Thanks Dox!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


> It snowed last night. In Seattle. Spring. Right.


BAH HUMBUG!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Spring? It's already come and gone here.

Today we reached 84 degrees. We've had to use the A/C for two days in a row. My son even used the pool! (still a little too cool for me at 79 degrees)

Oh well, better than the 90+ weather we'll be getting soon enough...

Dan


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's snowing AGAIN!

and 50mph gusts


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> It's snowing AGAIN!
> 
> and 50mph gusts


that's it! you are moving to the Tri-Cities!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

SPRING??? it has snowed 3-4 cm the last 3 days in a row although it has been melting during the day. i have somewhere between 2-3 feet in my yard still. On a postive note i have been seeing rvs moving around and a couple with alaska plates going home i presume. i even so 2 trailers spending the night at walmart. so come on SPRING!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ha, ha, ha, how fun! St. Patrick's Day and it's SNOWING again. Ha,ha,ha,hahahahahahahhahahhhhhhh!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Ha, ha, ha, how fun! St. Patrick's Day and it's SNOWING again. Ha,ha,ha,hahahahahahahhahahhhhhhh!


We rarely get the chance to rub it in, so here goes: 64deg and sunny today!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oooohhh, Nathan, that's cruel! We have yet to break 60 here as far as I know. Usually by now I've mowed the lawn a few times and would be concerned more by moss in the lawn than snow on top of it! I can't even see my yard!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Oooohhh, Nathan, that's cruel! We have yet to break 60 here as far as I know. Usually by now I've mowed the lawn a few times and would be concerned more by moss in the lawn than snow on top of it! I can't even see my yard!


Ouch!









Well, don't worry, we usually get a late season snow, so we're still bracing for that in the next few weeks. We really need to be end of April to guarentee no more snow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Ha, ha, ha, how fun! St. Patrick's Day and it's SNOWING again. Ha,ha,ha,hahahahahahahhahahhhhhhh!


Say what???? Just rain here in Portland.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Alaska- Cold and chance of snow.








Standard St. Patricks Day weather in Alaska. Nothing that a warm plate of corned beef and cabbage can't help.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

low 50's here today, actually worked in a T-shirt for a bit mid-day!! now getting ready for a big plate of Corned Beef and Cabbage.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

*Call up some buddies.
Go camping at your favorite campground.
Have a great time.
Take the pink stuff out of the belly.
Wrap the hoses with some heat tape and rubber insulation.
When done having fun all you have to do is give her some more pink stuff.

She will drink it happily!!!
Take her back home till the next urge comes and then start at the* and repeat.

We winterize and de-winterize our trailer several times a year. Whenever we get a urge to go.

Linda


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ha, ha, ha, how fun! St. Patrick's Day and it's SNOWING again. Ha,ha,ha,hahahahahahahhahahhhhhhh!


We rarely get the chance to rub it in, so here goes: 64deg and sunny today!








[/quote]

85 degrees and sunny here today...........oh yeah, could be because I'm in Haiti right now instead of Michigan.








Reading Outbackers on my iPod Touch with satellite Internet and solar power - does that make me a geek or an Outbackers addict?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camping Fan said:


> Ha, ha, ha, how fun! St. Patrick's Day and it's SNOWING again. Ha,ha,ha,hahahahahahahhahahhhhhhh!


We rarely get the chance to rub it in, so here goes: 64deg and sunny today!








[/quote]

85 degrees and sunny here today...........oh yeah, could be because I'm in Haiti right now instead of Michigan.








Reading Outbackers on my iPod Touch with satellite Internet and solar power - does that make me a geek or an Outbackers addict?















[/quote]

maybe both!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

It is here!!!





















We spent our first night of the season in The Abi-one!!







Granted it was in the front yard, BUT real camping can't be far away!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Wanna bet....









We are expecting a total of 10" of snow today...schools around us are closing









bbwb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bbwb said:


> Wanna bet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's SNOWING AGAIN! No joke, no April fools! This can't be happening! Where did the global warming go?

We hardly ever get snow in Seattle and this year it won't quit!

I want shorts, sunglasses, and flip-flop weather and I want it NOW!

Stupid weather.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> It's SNOWING AGAIN! No joke, no April fools! This can't be happening! Where did the global warming go?
> 
> We hardly ever get snow in Seattle and this year it won't quit!
> 
> ...


...sounds like you need to have a conversation with Mr. Gore.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am sitting in the Seattle airport and it is SNOWING like crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I am sitting in the Seattle airport and it is SNOWING like crazy!!!!!!


did you or are driving the pass?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We were supposed to go over Stevens Pass tomorrow to camp in Wenatchee and it's looking like that isn't happening. Maybe try for Friday morning or just give it up all together.

This is STUPID!!!!!









Kelly


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It looks like it might break the 60 degree (F) point here this weekend! Meanwhile, the passes are still on and off closed because of snow and avalanche danger. In the first two days of April we had 1.31 inches of rain - over half of the average April total. Much of that fell as snow and then melted (except in the pass). And it is still only 37 degrees here right now.

BUT NOT TOMORROW!! And next week the highs are looking great - as high as 69 degrees on Monday!!! Wah-hoo, take the day off, break out the shorts, flip flops and Hawaiian shirts and fire up the Mai Tai machine. Let me see, I need a shopping list; white rum, dark rum, limes, and, uh, oh crap, I've forgotten the recipe!

Spring really is here!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it's been pleasant for most of today and my 5 (almost) yr old grandaughter has been playing out back riding her bike, talking to her imaginary friends, going to a dance with her boyfriend, spanking her dolls, making Penny the dog be a person, and running in and out. I set the baby monitor out there and keep the extension with me so I can hear her every peep even tho I have the windows open and can see her. Penny barks if she sees a person so between Taylin's non stop chatter and Penny barking, there is constant sound on the monitor







. She and her friends and the dog are all very happy today!


----------

